

Chrome TOS Updated - qhoxie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/update-to-google-chromes-terms-of.html

======
enomar
I was a little annoyed that someone posted yet another link about Google
fixing the EULA, but this actually has some decent info in it about why they
need section 11 for the other Google services...

"You'll notice if you look at our other products that many of them are
governed by Section 11 of our Universal Terms of Service. This section is
included because, under copyright law, Google needs what's called a "license"
to display or transmit content. So to show a blog, we ask the user to give us
a license to the blog's content. (The same goes for any other service where
users can create content.) But in all these cases, the license is limited to
providing the service. In Gmail, for example, the terms specifically disclaim
our ownership right to Gmail content."

~~~
qhoxie
Right, I felt that the way they laid it out in this post was worth the read.
It really shows their thought process which is nice.

------
spencerfry
"And that's all. Period. End of section." I like how they put that. Don't be
evil, indeed.

~~~
qhoxie
Agreed. They handled the whole "Don't be evil" thing well here.

~~~
spencerfry
It's more like the Google we use to know.

------
jmtulloss
Straightforward communication on why things are the way they are, why the
mistake was made, and how they fixed it. Refreshing.

